# Umlaute in Swing-GUI



## Sergeant_Pepper (12. Dez 2011)

Hallo,

wir arbeiten mit Maven und Eclipse Helios unter Win XP.

In pom.xml ist eingestellt:


```
<properties>
        <project.build.sourceEncoding>UTF-8</project.build.sourceEncoding>
</properties>
```

Bei "mvn package" (ausgeführt als externes Kommando) sieht man in der Konsole, dass maven beim Übersetzen UTF-8 verwendet. Die Sourcen sind ebenfalls in UTF-8 gespeichert, das sagt jedenfalls Eclipse in den Eigenschaften der Source-Dateien.

Wenn wir unser Programm ausführen, werden Umlaute nicht korrekt dargestellt (an Stelle eines großen "Ü" werden zwei Sonderzeichen dargestellt).

Liegt das an der Windows-spezifischen Codepage?

Müssen wir alles in ISO 8859-1 bzw. 15 speichern, wenn unter Windows korrekte Umlaute dargestellt werden sollen?

Das Programm soll auch unter Windows 2008 Server R2 laufen.


----------



## timbeau (12. Dez 2011)

Woher kommen die Umlaute? Windows kann UTF-8 problemlos darstellen.


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (12. Dez 2011)

die Umlaute sind "fest" im Source codiert:


```
JPanel tab1 = createPanelDataNewDirs("Übersicht");
```


----------



## timbeau (12. Dez 2011)

Ist Eclipse ebenfalls auf UTF-8 gestellt?


----------



## KrokoDiehl (12. Dez 2011)

Hm, da die Texte hardkodiert sind, muss es ja fast am Compiler bzw. Compilereinstellungen liegen. Wenn die Codedateien tatsächlich in UTF-8 sind liest der Compiler wohl mit einem anderen Zeichensatz. Also vielleicht mal in diese Richtung suchen.


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (12. Dez 2011)

in den Eigenschaften des Eclipse-Projekts ist UTF-8 eingestellt, im Maven pom.xml (siehe oben) auch. Wie gesagt, auch die Quelltexte sind laut Eclipse in UTF-8 gespeichert.

In den Compiler-Einstellungen finde ich keine weiteren settings bzgl. des encoding.


----------



## timbeau (12. Dez 2011)

Du kannst den Compiler zwingen UTF8 zu nutzen :

javac -encoding UTF8 foo.java


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (12. Dez 2011)

ich habe das etwas eingegrenzt: in einem "normalen" Eclipse-Projekt, ohne Maven, erscheinen die Umlaute wie sie sollen ...

Obwohl ich das entsprechende Maven-Propertie gesetzt habe...

Vielleicht sollte ich noch sagen, dass es sich um ein Maven Multi-Modul-Projekt handelt.


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (12. Dez 2011)

nun habe ich es gelöst. In der pom.xml steht jetzt folgendes:

```
<properties>
        <project.build.sourceEncoding>UTF-8</project.build.sourceEncoding>
    </properties>

    <build>
        <plugins>
            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
                <artifactId>maven-compiler-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>2.0.2</version>
                <configuration>
                    <source>1.6</source>
                    <target>1.6</target>
                    <encoding>UTF-8</encoding>
                </configuration>
            </plugin>
        </plugins>
    </build>
```

wobei mir nicht ganz klar ist, warum das encoding an zwei Stellen angegeben werden muss...


----------

